# Wheels of Fire



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Cream
Wheels of Fire

Release Date June, 1968
Duration01:24:23
Genre
Pop/Rock
Blues
Styles
Blues-Rock
British Blues
British Psychedelia
Hard Rock
Psychedelic/Garage
Regional Blues
Album Rock
Recording DateJuly, 1967 - March 7, 1968
Recording Location
Atlantic Studios, New York, NY
Atlantic Studios, NY
Fillmore West, San Francisco, CA
IBC Studios, London, England
Winterland, San Francisco, CA


----------

